# N/W park Of 3mb



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful red. There are alot of fish right in there.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome catch. Congrats :clap:clap Ive been looking for him


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_







_

_







Super dont's Dont try to post after a day or fishing and an houer or 5 of drinking !!! :usaflag :doh_


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice red. You did afine jobposting after a houer or 5 of drinkin.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice fish bro:clap


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Don't thank anyone even notised the shirt i had on!!! :takephoto_


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

nice shirt and nice red Papa Z!!!


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Thank's Guy's :usaflag_


----------



## smoked out trout (Jun 29, 2009)

beautiful red


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Papa Z,

Glad to have met you at your spot tonight. It was indeed a pleasure. Look forward to that flounder boat!

AND surfstryker!!...

I just touched base with konz.... I asked him about theshark photo stapled tothe Gulf Breeze Pavillion we saw there, *and* on his personal PFF gallery.

He told me those Jaws on your PFF signature are that vey bullshark.

Is that right, surfstryker?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (10/7/2009)*Papa Z,
> 
> Glad to have met you at your spot tonight. It was indeed a pleasure. Look forward to that flounder boat!
> 
> ...


Yep, those are the jaws from shark stapled to GBP. Konz lassoed and helped pull it on pier,Yankee cured the jaws for me. That was a memorable nite. Great shirt Papa Z. I need one.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Papa Z-

Off topic, but you weren't by any chance working out at Riviera on Mobile Hwy last night were you? If its not you, you have a twin! If it was, I'll say hey next time.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Yes in deed it was awesome to meet you guy's last night too!! :letsdrink I had fun and the mullet was good too!! And no FinderBender that wesent Me U saw ! I was cooking some mullet at the park at 3mb!! No time for work out's inless its 12 oz curles!! :letsdrink Sharp Gig's & Tight Rig's To All !! :usaflag_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Just a nother sunday with my grand kid's!!







_

_







:takephoto :usaflag_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Just Hanging at the park! No Fish :doh But cold Beer, & Good Friend's! :takephoto







_
































































:usaflag :usaflag


----------

